# Im gonna buy a youth season pass but im overage (camelback or mountain creek). smart?



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

*Im gonna buy a youth season pass but im overage (camelback). smart?*

i get away with it when i buy ordinary lift tickets. im 23, but i can pass for an 18 year old. i usually bring my old high school id with me just in case, but i never get checked.

can i get away with this for a season pass at camelback? do they actually check your age before giving you the pass? if i buy it online does it get shipped to me? you save a shit ton of money for a youth pass...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have no idea if it would work or not, but I will say posting your idea with a description of what you look like is probably not in your best interest. Lot's of industry types browse snow forums to see what is going on in the scene and opinions of their biz. I would say remove the area in question and your physical description. Just sayin'...


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I have no idea if it would work or not, but I will say posting your idea with a description of what you look like is probably not in your best interest. Lot's of industry types browse snow forums to see what is going on in the scene and opinions of their biz. I would say remove the area in question and your physical description. Just sayin'...


LOL good call, but therein lies the problem. i need to know specifically for the mountain i frequent, as im sure every mountain has different levels of strictness.

and yo! people from camelback! i promise to buy mad food. im a fatass; itll be worth your while


----------

